# To all us old pokemasters.



## B Rabbit (Feb 14, 2013)

How pumped are you for Charizard and Mewtwo coming back, and destroying an army of Genesects.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Feb 14, 2013)

I actually like Charizard the least of the three starters. Mewtwo is awesome though.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm so pumped.


----------



## Sunrider (Feb 18, 2013)

Mewtwo needs to show up one time in every movie and bitchslap someone. Preferably Ash.


----------



## Eskimo (Feb 18, 2013)

EndlessStrategy said:


> I actually like Charizard the least of the three starters. Mewtwo is awesome though.



Me too but that doesn't say much, since they were all badass .


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm an old pokemaster, but I'm no genwunner. 

Fuck the Genesects being taken out easily. That would be boring, and the movie might as well not even exist if that could happen.


I want to see Mewtwo get pushed to his limits for once. Charizard can go and fight one of the normal Genesects or something.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 19, 2013)

You've got to be joking if you think Genesect is going down so easily, he's suppose to be one of the strongest pokemon.


----------

